# Burton Cartel??



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you mean the gasket? I'm pretty sure it stays on to add some shock absorption to the binding. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

There are little clips holding the foam in at the back, just pull on the back end and it'll pop off. Once done, pop it back in.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Just slide your finger tips into the gap near the B3 gel pad and gently lift the larger bit of the padding towards you.
You should soon hear a pop aft some prying and walah!


----------

